# Bad injection



## The Prototype (Dec 30, 2010)

Read this on another board. some of you
might be members there but I didn't want to put the name to respect IM and their rules. Wondering if it's happened to anyone here:

 bad injection=scary moment

Sunday morning I woke up around 630am and figured since I was up I should go ahead in do my Sunday injection. It was One injection of 3ml, 1ml tren ace(100mg) 1ml of Test E(200mg) and 1ml of Test Ace(100mg). I injected in my right Glute. As I was about finished I felt this burning feeling(horrible pain) like I was injecting rubbing alcohol. I tried finishing the injection but I felt pressure building up and the pain getting worse, started to get really lite headed. So I went ahead and pulled the syringe out and tried standing completely up and knees got really weak with pressure building up in my head like it was going to explode. I called my gf's name then I hit the floor. Next thing I know I was having convoltions and couildn't control them. Lasted about a min. I was completely aware of what was going on, jsut couldn't react or talk. Sweat so bad like I jsut finished working out. I assume I had an ******* but don't know why. I did another injection this morning of 1ml of tren and 1ml of test ace in my leg and everything was fine. don't know if it was cause I injected 3ml but I do that every Sunday for the last 4 weeks and done it before on other cycles. 
I just would like to know if this has happened to anyone else and if anyone know why. Thank you for reading. Hope to get some answers.


----------



## theryano (Dec 30, 2010)

Never happened to me, but that is some scary shit bro...glad ur ok


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 30, 2010)

Wasn't me. I read it in another board and just wanted to share with you guys. I hope it never happens to me. I'd freak out!


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 30, 2010)

Shit, maybe he was high and injected his rubbing alcohol ?


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds like he hit a vein. Ive had buddies do it and they described similar symptoms but they also said with the head pressure they coughed uncontrolably and could taste the benzo alcohol. Never happened to me so I wouldnt know all I can say is aspirate boys.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Injected into a vein. 

-T


----------



## GMO (Dec 30, 2010)

TwisT said:


> Injected into a vein.
> 
> -T


Yes, definitely a hit a vein.  Make sure to pull back the plunger before you inject, bros!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2010)

yes, he hit a vein, but the real problem is the fact that it was with Test Ace and Tren Ace, if you hit a vein with Test Cyp nothing will happen.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 30, 2010)

Yep, sounds like Tren cough to me. But it manifested slightly different symptoms. 
I always inject Tren *VERY SLOW*


----------



## james-27 (Dec 30, 2010)

> Yes, definitely a hit a vein.  Make sure to pull back the plunger before you inject, bros



So after the needle in stuck in my Glute (or where ever) I need to pull the plunger back then inject? Why is this?


----------



## GMO (Dec 30, 2010)

james-27 said:


> So after the needle in stuck in my Glute (or where ever) I need to pull the plunger back then inject? Why is this?



Because if you see blood rush into the syringe then you are about to inject into a vein.


----------



## theryano (Dec 30, 2010)

james-27 said:


> So after the needle in stuck in my Glute (or where ever) I need to pull the plunger back then inject? Why is this?


 

When u stick it in as far as you are going to...pull up on the plunger slightly and if you see blood in the syringe pull out and start over, if you dont then you are good.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah you hit a vein and that oil started bouncing off shit you don't want it to.  It did a bad one this week too.  Mine squirted out like a pumper when I pulled the needle out.  I was thinking maybe I don't have to donate blood this time around.


----------



## james-27 (Dec 30, 2010)

ah ok so if I pull up on the plunger and there isnt any blood I'm g2g, if there is pull out and start over. Thats a good tip.


----------



## BigBoiH (Dec 30, 2010)

A lot of vets don't aspirate. I do, sometimes depending on where I am injecting. If in the legs, yes. Due to the fact that there is an major artery in my legs. Delts and lats I dont because A) I am usually using only a 5/8 pin B) I figure smaller muscle, smaller veins, harder to inject to.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 30, 2010)

If your just pinning oils there is no reason to aspirate. If you notice when you get IM injections in the Dr office they never aspirate. When I was doing some of my medical training they never told us to aspirate when giving injections.  However, with the acetates I would. It only takes a second to aspirate and it's easy so why not?


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 30, 2010)

^^ I've noticed that as well.


----------



## Lordpym (Dec 30, 2010)

The guy forgot the golden rule when injecting gear always pull to see if you did hit a vein. thats what happens when you hit a vein. glad the guy was smart enough to stop injecting.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2010)

Worst shots I've had were tren coughs (maybe 5 times so far), and quad shots of anything. Never got quad shots to work for me.


----------



## GMO (Dec 31, 2010)

james-27 said:


> ah ok so if I pull up on the plunger and there isnt any blood I'm g2g, if there is pull out and start over. Thats a good tip.



James, be sure to read the stickies bro.  You need to be informed about using AAS and injecting AAS.  There are serious consequences to misinformation or lack of knowledge.  Start here for injection info:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/110646-safer-injecting.html


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 31, 2010)

I had something similar.
My first ever shot. At this point my No.1 biggest fear was needles,
So i was very nervous.

I got syringe, stuck it in my thigh and injected.
After which i started to cough, get really light headed,
About 10 minutes i got really dizzy to the point i could barley stand.

It passed 30min later,

But was not the best experience for you first pin.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Worst shots I've had were tren coughs (maybe 5 times so far), and quad shots of anything. Never got quad shots to work for me.


 

Maybe trying too much? I'm perfectly fine with 1ml.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Worst shots I've had were tren coughs (maybe 5 times so far), and quad shots of anything. Never got quad shots to work for me.



I love quad shots. The only other place I've pinned is the glute. I may never go back to glute unless I need to pin ed or eod. I haven't had the need to pin that frequently yet.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 31, 2010)

Happened to me once, I didn't actually pass out but I felt I was going to die. It went away after a while. It happened the first time I injected my triceps and my wife used a 21 g/1-1/2. I think she was so nervous she didn't aspirate right. Anyways never going to do site injections with anything bigger than 25g / 1".


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 31, 2010)

21g in the tris? Fuck that! I wouldn't even use a 21g on my dog.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 31, 2010)

I aspirate no matter what(hcg shots excluded) I figure better safe than sorry and it only takes a second for piece of mind. I only use delts and glutes so the chances are slim Ill hit anything but I did get blood once in the glute and when I pulled the pin out to move to a diff location blood shot half across the bathroom and leaked for a min down my leg after that.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 31, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> 21g in the tris? Fuck that! I wouldn't even use a 21g on my dog.



I know dude, that was such a bad idea. I don't even know why I bought 21's. The pharmacist at the place where I was getting my stuff was an a-hole. I found a new pharmacy the guy is cool and he doesn't ask questions.


----------



## Life (Dec 31, 2010)

I think 3ml in one spot is a little too much, even for glutes. But if you start to feel bad when you're injecting for God's sake pull out and give it some time, don't try to force the shit in there. When does forcing shit ever work out? 

From everything I've read tren in the glutes is a bad idea regardless. Even a drop of tren in a vein and your body freaks the fuck out


----------



## bmw (Dec 31, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> A lot of vets don't aspirate. I do, sometimes depending on where I am injecting. If in the legs, yes. Due to the fact that there is an major artery in my legs. Delts and lats I dont because A) I am usually using only a 5/8 pin B) I figure smaller muscle, smaller veins, harder to inject to.



You pretty much got it all ass backwards.  You have less chance hitting veins in the larger muscles. 

Also, lol @ injecting into the femoral artery via vastus lateralis injection!!!!

You know you'd have to push a needle through your femur from that position to hit the femoral artery, right?  Good luck!


----------



## bmw (Dec 31, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I love quad shots. The only other place I've pinned is the glute. I may never go back to glute unless I need to pin ed or eod. I haven't had the need to pin that frequently yet.



have you tried venrtogluteal yet?  Nice spot that's easy to hit.


----------



## bmw (Dec 31, 2010)

Life said:


> I think 3ml in one spot is a little too much, even for glutes. But if you start to feel bad when you're injecting for God's sake pull out and give it some time, don't try to force the shit in there. When does forcing shit ever work out?
> 
> From everything I've read tren in the glutes is a bad idea regardless. Even a drop of tren in a vein and your body freaks the fuck out



3ml in one spot is fine.  I'd put that into a larger muscle (glutes, vastus lateralis, etc.).

Why would you think injecting tren into the glutes is a bad idea?  Where else would you put it that would be better?


----------



## Life (Dec 31, 2010)

bmw said:


> 3ml in one spot is fine.  I'd put that into a larger muscle (glutes, vastus lateralis, etc.).
> 
> Why would you think injecting tren into the glutes is a bad idea?  Where else would you put it that would be better?



I've never injected tren personally but the majority of what I have read on tren cough is that users that experience it when injecting into the glutes do not experience it when injecting quads or delts. No evidence that it makes a difference but I've seen it mentioned by several people.


----------



## bmw (Dec 31, 2010)

lol, well, I've gotten it from glutes, delts, and quads, but least frequently from glutes.  How does that skew your data?


----------



## Life (Dec 31, 2010)

bmw said:


> lol, well, I've gotten it from glutes, delts, and quads, but least frequently from glutes.  How does that skew your data?



It doesn't. Anymore than you saying you inject into your penis. Everyone is different.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 31, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Yep, sounds like Tren cough to me. But it manifested slightly different symptoms.
> I always inject Tren *VERY SLOW*



I inject tren just as fast as any other steroid if pinning solo.



james-27 said:


> So after the needle in stuck in my Glute (or where ever) I need to pull the plunger back then inject? Why is this?





james-27 said:


> ah ok so if I pull up on the plunger and there isnt any blood I'm g2g, if there is pull out and start over. Thats a good tip.



omg yes you need to visit that one site that has all the sites and the how to's of pinning... I forgot the url now.



cavtrooper96 said:


> If your just pinning oils there is no reason to aspirate.



Wrong.  If you pin into a vein, you will cough, regardless of the steroid, i.e. tren, test, eq, etc.  That's the oil in your blood being dumped off into your lungs.... NOT a good thing.  ALWAYS aspirate.



> If you notice when you get IM injections in the Dr office they never aspirate. When I was doing some of my medical training they never told us to aspirate when giving injections.



What do you ever get pinned by at the Dr office that's dissolved in an oil?

Go ahead, I'll wait.



> However, with the acetates I would. It only takes a second to aspirate and it's easy so why not?



exactly



rippedgolfer said:


> I love quad shots. The only other place I've pinned is the glute. I may never go back to glute unless I need to pin ed or eod. I haven't had the need to pin that frequently yet.



I like quads... I hate glutes.  I'm so unflexible to twist my body that way to pin that I about go crossed eyed and get this epic rage like I wanna kill someone and just rip the needle outta my ass.  I've only ever pinned there once and never again.  I've pinned pracitically everywhere else on the body besides calves, forearms, and the teardrop of the quad (have hit the middle head of the quad though), and my all time favorite is the pecs.  Quads would be 2nd favorite.  Bi's 3rd favorite if you inject real slow and don't go above .8-1.0mL at the site.  Traps are awesome if you don't mind standing all awkward in a mirror as they hold a ton of oil but mine kinda swell up for a day so post injection you will look kinda ridiculous with one trap much larger than the other.



SloppyJ said:


> 21g in the tris? Fuck that! I wouldn't even use a 21g on my dog.



pinning with a 21g anywhere is the stupidest shit.  Enjoy the scar tissue pal



gsxrguy said:


> I aspirate no matter what(hcg shots excluded) I figure better safe than sorry and it only takes a second for piece of mind.



I even aspirate hcg and any peptide for that matter.



bmw said:


> Why would you think injecting tren into the glutes is a bad idea?  Where else would you put it that would be better?



Of just straight tren, I like it in my bis the best.  ZERO pain, at least how I make it.



Life said:


> I've never injected tren personally but the majority of what I have read on tren cough is that users that experience it when injecting into the glutes do not experience it when injecting quads or delts. No evidence that it makes a difference but I've seen it mentioned by several people.



I've pinned tren for over 12 weeks and never got cough once.  I think it has to do with people's site selection and how they pin it.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 31, 2010)

hey i have been using 1/1/2 inch needle for gluet do you guys think 1 inch is too small?


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 31, 2010)

bigmac6969 said:


> hey i have been using 1/1/2 inch needle for gluet do you guys think 1 inch is too small?



Depends on how big is your ass lol


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 31, 2010)

bigmac6969 said:


> hey i have been using 1/1/2 inch needle for gluet do you guys think 1 inch is too small?



When in doubt, use 1.5".  You can likely take a 1.5" needle all the way down to the hub at all sites except tris... at least I can.  And if you can't then you probably shouldn't be using gear.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 31, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Depends on how big is your ass lol


 ha not that big ill give them a try


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 1, 2011)

bigmac6969 said:


> hey i have been using 1/1/2 inch needle for gluet do you guys think 1 inch is too small?


 
Not that you wanna know but my glute is not one of the more developed muscles of my body(small ass) and I use a 1.5 with no problems. I figure the deeper I can get it into the muscle the better and the gear is less likely to leak back out. If I was gonna use a 1" Id def use a Z track method.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Jan 1, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> Not that you wanna know but my glute is not one of the more developed muscles of my body(small ass) and I use a 1.5 with no problems. I figure the deeper I can get it into the muscle the better and the gear is less likely to leak back out. If I was gonna use a 1" Id def use a Z track method.


 Z track ? never heard that exlpain???


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 1, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> pinning with a 21g anywhere is the stupidest shit. Enjoy the scar tissue pal.


 
I don't use a 21, like I said I wouldn't even hit my dog with that.

But thanks for looking out?


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 2, 2011)

bigmac6969 said:


> Z track ? never heard that exlpain???


Z track is where after you make the intial insertion of the needleinto the top layer of fat but before you hit muscle you pull the area around the injection site overa bit and finish inserting the pin into the muscle. The theaory is that the "holes" wont line up when you pull the needle out so no gear leaks back out. Kinda uses the top layer skin and fat to drift back over the hole in the muscle sealing it off. Make sense? Im not the worlds best communicator.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Jan 2, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> Z track is where after you make the intial insertion of the needleinto the top layer of fat but before you hit muscle you pull the area around the injection site overa bit and finish inserting the pin into the muscle. The theaory is that the "holes" wont line up when you pull the needle out so no gear leaks back out. Kinda uses the top layer skin and fat to drift back over the hole in the muscle sealing it off. Make sense? Im not the worlds best communicator.


 ya bro
i get it so after u stick it in ther inject wer you move it then take it out


----------



## bigmac6969 (Jan 2, 2011)

ive heard from doctors and shit that the best place to inject is gluet?


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jan 2, 2011)

sounds like you might have panicked about the shot hurting and ended up having a panic attack.

It all sounds like a panic attack from freaking out about the shot hurting.  I've done it...

Maybe not though. Just a thought


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I don't use a 21, like I said I wouldn't even hit my dog with that.
> 
> But thanks for looking out?



I meant to address that to the person you were quoting, not directly at you.  Thats what I get for doing too many multi quotes.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Maybe trying too much? I'm perfectly fine with 1ml.



Been a good while since I've had a coughing fit from tren, sometimes I get em sometimes not, maybe half a dozen so far I dunno.




rippedgolfer said:


> I love quad shots. The only other place I've pinned is the glute. I may never go back to glute unless I need to pin ed or eod. I haven't had the need to pin that frequently yet.



Everyone is different and some people have great success with quads, and with clomid too. I have success with neither.

My very first shot took about 45 minutes to eventually execute, and I was sweating like a mofo from nerves. After the first couple weeks it was pretty easy.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2011)

bigmac6969 said:


> hey i have been using 1/1/2 inch needle for gluet do you guys think 1 inch is too small?



I could be wrong but I think you should have a really small ass for a 1 incher.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mudge said:


> I could be wrong but I think you should have a really small ass for a 1 incher.


 ya man but my gf works for a doctor and she gets all these needles and
syrenges for me for nothing so just wondering i weigh about 180 now 5'10 
so my ass isnt huge but ill give them 1inchers a try and see what happens 
also i heard the gluet is best spot for injection is that True?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Glute is your ass, its a pretty common and easy spot to hit.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 3, 2011)

bigmac6969 said:


> ya man but my gf works for a doctor and she gets all these needles and
> syrenges for me for nothing so just wondering i weigh about 180 now 5'10
> so my ass isnt huge but ill give them 1inchers a try and see what happens
> also i heard the gluet is best spot for injection is that True?


 
I've used both 1" and 1-1/2" for ass shots.  I've only used 1" for delt shots.  Never shot quads and probably never will.  Nothing ever leaked out.  I take about 20-30 seconds and plunge slowly.  Then I leave needle in for about 10 secs.  After removing, be sure to massage area with some tissues.  I've also never aspirated - not once - and never had a problem.  At most, there's been a trickle of blood.  We're talking several hundred injections since mid-90s.  Maybe I've been lucky?  But I use the exact same procedure each time.  I alternate glutes/delts and have never had scar tissue buildup.  Needles have been 22 and 23 gauge.  Of course, I'm sure you know to follow sanitary/disinfection procedures.  Like I said, I"ve never aspirated and never hit a vein.  The occassional trickle of blood could be from hitting capillaries?    Just sharing my experience.  There's been a past post (about 4-6 weeks ago) about aspirating vs. not aspirating and after reading the arguments for and against I felt comfortable enough to bypass aspirating.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

DAMN, how much volume do you pin in those 20-30secs?  Mine injections last from 1-3 mins depending on volume, about .8mL being the smallest injection ever done besides peptides and shit.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 3, 2011)

The most I go is 3ccs.  Whether it's 1cc or 3cc, I push slowly.  This has laways prevented me from getting that bruising feeling as if a truck hit me in the ass/shoulder.  No need to take 1-3 minutes to plunge.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

BigBird said:


> The most I go is 3ccs.  Whether it's 1cc or 3cc, I push slowly.  This has laways prevented me from getting that bruising feeling as if a truck hit me in the ass/shoulder.  No need to take 1-3 minutes to plunge.



Ya, I do it slowly too, but it's always taken 1-3mins for me.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 3, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Ya, I do it slowly too, but it's always taken 1-3mins for me.


 
It's hard enough holding the pin steady for 20-30 secs while my upper body is twisted around.  Couldn't imagine 1-3 mins.  I'd have to call my wife in the room to take over after 1 minute or I'd risk straining something.  

Good luck.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 3, 2011)

bigmac6969 said:


> ya bro
> i get it so after u stick it in ther inject wer you move it then take it out


Yep. Basically barely pierce the skin into the subfat pull the skin around the needle over a bit and finish pushing pin in inject and remove


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> DAMN, how much volume do you pin in those 20-30secs? Mine injections last from 1-3 mins depending on volume, about .8mL being the smallest injection ever done besides peptides and shit.


 
I always take about 45sec to inject. I feel that even that is too long. Just 1ml though. I couldn't hold the thing still for 3min. 



Beejis60 said:


> I meant to address that to the person you were quoting, not directly at you. Thats what I get for doing too many multi quotes.


 
Damnit Beavis! 



gsxrguy said:


> Yep. Basically barely pierce the skin into the subfat pull the skin around the needle over a bit and finish pushing pin in inject and remove


 
Wouldn't you have to hold that top layer of skin the entire time. That sounds like just another pain in my ass. Pun intended.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

BigBird said:


> It's hard enough holding the pin steady for 20-30 secs while my upper body is twisted around.  Couldn't imagine 1-3 mins.  I'd have to call my wife in the room to take over after 1 minute or I'd risk straining something.
> 
> Good luck.





SloppyJ said:


> I always take about 45sec to inject. I feel that even that is too long. Just 1ml though. I couldn't hold the thing still for 3min.



Interesting... I've never had issues with holding steady, but I was always taught about 1min a mL, so I count off about 6 seconds per tenth of a mL (ya really).


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Interesting... I've never had issues with holding steady, but I was always taught about 1min a mL, so I count off about 6 seconds per tenth of a mL (ya really).


 

Shit my eyes aren't that good.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 4, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Interesting... I've never had issues with holding steady, but I was always taught about 1min a mL, so I count off about 6 seconds per tenth of a mL (ya really).


 

Yeah that's pretty damn near eagle vision to focus on the 1/10th ml lines down at your ass.  Good eyesight.  
I might try that just for shits n giggles.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Shit my eyes aren't that good.





BigBird said:


> Yeah that's pretty damn near eagle vision to focus on the 1/10th ml lines down at your ass.  Good eyesight.
> I might try that just for shits n giggles.



Ouch that sucks.  But bigbird, I don't pin my ass.  I thought I said it in here, but I just can't twist that well AND I go kinda cross eyed holding it there and focusing for that long and I just go fucking batshit crazy.... lol ya, so thats why I've never pinned my ass after my first time.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 4, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Ouch that sucks. But bigbird, I don't pin my ass. I thought I said it in here, but I just can't twist that well AND I go kinda cross eyed holding it there and focusing for that long and I just go fucking batshit crazy.... lol ya, so thats why I've never pinned my ass after my first time.


 
My bad.  I thought you pinned glutes.  I can't bring myself to pin quads.  Only delts and glutes.  It must be something psychological that prevents me from pinning the quad although if doing it correctly it seems much more convenient without the twisting and crossing over with the other arm to get proper alignment etc.  Pinning glute and delt make me damn near strain an oblique or displace a rib.  Maybe I'll consider quads someday, who knows.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> My bad.  I thought you pinned glutes.  I can't bring myself to pin quads.  Only delts and glutes.  It must be something psychological that prevents me from pinning the quad although if doing it correctly it seems much more convenient without the twisting and crossing over with the other arm to get proper alignment etc.  Pinning glute and delt make me damn near strain an oblique or displace a rib.  Maybe I'll consider quads someday, who knows.



It's hard for me to reach my delts unless I'm prying my arm against the door to fully reach around and operate the needle.... which almost always leads me to flex the muscle before and during the injection which of course causes more post-injection pain than an unflexed muscle. 
As for quads, it's my 2nd favorite behind pecs.  But there's really nothing to be scared about when pinning them; it's the same thing as delts except a much bigger area and a lot easier to reach.


----------



## warrior504th (Jan 4, 2011)

Pinned a vein once. I must have pushed BARELY through it because when I aspirated I was clear. I now begin aspirating about 3/4 the way through pushing the needle into the muscle to make sure I'm not "close".

Anyway, I was using a 25g and testosterone enanthate only (2cc). The slower injection speed, the ester, or the fact that there was no tren may have spared me these kinds of sides. I know the body has a different reaction to SOME of the shorter esters especially upon cleavage. I got down to half a cc or so and began developing this tightness in my chest and this irritation similar to tren cough... did my best to control my heaving and bodily shaking and breathing patterns so I could just finish the pin. Pulled out and had a nasty fit of coughing so rough that my balls hurt (serious). 

By the way , as soon as I finished the injection, blood started flowing into the needle without lifting the plunger. DEFINITELY right in a vein. I felt like shit for the rest of the night and couldnt breathe deeply without coughing again.


----------



## warrior504th (Jan 4, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> It's hard for me to reach my delts unless I'm prying my arm against the door to fully reach around and operate the needle.... which almost always leads me to flex the muscle before and during the injection which of course causes more post-injection pain than an unflexed muscle.
> As for quads, it's my 2nd favorite behind pecs. But there's really nothing to be scared about when pinning them; it's the same thing as delts except a much bigger area and a lot easier to reach.


 
Agreed with beejis. With the exception of my bad pin listed above (which was quads), pecs and quads have been my all time favorites. You get TWO hands which makes the entire process a joke, and believe it or not a small pectoral can bury a 1.5" needle to the hilt with no problems. I go 3 finger widths above the nipple.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 4, 2011)

I stopped glute injections bc I couldn't turn around to see what I was doing without straining myself. The quad allowed me to see everything I'm doing and use both hands freely. Those are the reasons why I like quads. Delt for me would be a little tough, especially aspirating bc you aren't using two hands. Maybe I'll go calves when I need a new spot but quads have been a god send since I started them. Plus the quad is so big, you have a large muscle to pick a spot and not get too much acar tissue in one spot. Only issue I had was that I left the band aid on during my chest workout. While I was laying down with the dbs, my short leg rode up some and I wasn't sure if people could see the band aid which would be a dead giveaway that I'm using. And since I had two dbs in my hand, I couldn't just pull it down to cover the band aid so I rushed the set lol.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 4, 2011)

warrior504th said:


> Agreed with beejis. With the exception of my bad pin listed above (which was quads), pecs and quads have been my all time favorites. You get TWO hands which makes the entire process a joke, and believe it or not a small pectoral can bury a 1.5" needle to the hilt with no problems. I go 3 finger widths above the nipple.



I vary my pin placement for pecs, anywhere from about 1-1.5" above the nip all the way to about 4 finger widths from my collar bone, pretty much anywhere horizontally.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 5, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> I stopped glute injections bc I couldn't turn around to see what I was doing without straining myself. The quad allowed me to see everything I'm doing and use both hands freely. Those are the reasons why I like quads. Delt for me would be a little tough, especially aspirating bc you aren't using two hands. Maybe I'll go calves when I need a new spot but quads have been a god send since I started them. Plus the quad is so big, you have a large muscle to pick a spot and not get too much acar tissue in one spot. Only issue I had was that I left the band aid on during my chest workout. While I was laying down with the dbs, my short leg rode up some and I wasn't sure if people could see the band aid which would be a dead giveaway that I'm using. And since I had two dbs in my hand, I couldn't just pull it down to cover the band aid so I rushed the set lol.


 

Awww that's cute. I hope you're using those super sexy sponge bob bandaids...

You really put bandaids on your injection sites? Hell after it's done I can't even find them. I even got up and stared at my ass for a second this morning and I couldn't see anything from last night. I can feel it but I can't see it.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 5, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> I stopped glute injections bc I couldn't turn around to see what I was doing without straining myself. The quad allowed me to see everything I'm doing and use both hands freely. Those are the reasons why I like quads. Delt for me would be a little tough, especially aspirating bc you aren't using two hands. Maybe I'll go calves when I need a new spot but quads have been a god send since I started them. Plus the quad is so big, you have a large muscle to pick a spot and not get too much acar tissue in one spot. Only issue I had was that I left the band aid on during my chest workout. While I was laying down with the dbs, my short leg rode up some and I wasn't sure if people could see the band aid which would be a dead giveaway that I'm using. And since I had two dbs in my hand, I couldn't just pull it down to cover the band aid so I rushed the set lol.


 
I might eventually get sick of contorting and straining to pin delts and glutes but the fact is I've never had an adverse effect from pinning - ever.  So I'm reluctant to "fix something that's not broken."  However, my physique has become a challenge to the flexibility required for such kind of pinning, especially at an awkward angle and with one hand.  

I'll have to read up on where exactly to pin the quad.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 5, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Awww that's cute. I hope you're using those super sexy sponge bob bandaids...
> 
> You really put bandaids on your injection sites? Hell after it's done I can't even find them. I even got up and stared at my ass for a second this morning and I couldn't see anything from last night. I can feel it but I can't see it.



Yes I do use a band aid. Every injection I've ever done had some bleeding, whether it be a very small amount to probably nearly a ml of blood. It's better than having a blood stain on my work pants all day. I use a 23g so it probably causes more scar tissue and blood than a 25g.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Yes I do use a band aid. Every injection I've ever done had some bleeding, whether it be a very small amount to probably nearly a ml of blood. It's better than having a blood stain on my work pants all day. I use a 23g so it probably causes more scar tissue and blood than a 25g.



LOL and if you stain your pants you can't say you're on your period huh? I guess you can still say sex was rough last night.


----------



## DDinks88 (Jan 5, 2011)

BigBird said:


> My bad.  I thought you pinned glutes.  I can't bring myself to pin quads.  Only delts and glutes.  It must be something psychological that prevents me from pinning the quad although if doing it correctly it seems much more convenient without the twisting and crossing over with the other arm to get proper alignment etc.  Pinning glute and delt make me damn near strain an oblique or displace a rib.  Maybe I'll consider quads someday, who knows.



im the same way i tried my quads once and every time i got close i would pull back just couldnt bring myself to do it. i just taught my girl how to give me a shot so now i can just chill while she does all the work.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 5, 2011)

I forgot you have to do that at work. However, I've never had any blood come out yet.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 5, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I forgot you have to do that at work. However, I've never had any blood come out yet.



You will when you go thru a vein. I've gone thru a vein a few times and it bled quite a bit. Otherwise it's generally just a small amount.


----------



## bmw (Jan 6, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> Z track is where after you make the intial insertion of the needleinto the top layer of fat but before you hit muscle you pull the area around the injection site overa bit and finish inserting the pin into the muscle. The theaory is that the "holes" wont line up when you pull the needle out so no gear leaks back out. Kinda uses the top layer skin and fat to drift back over the hole in the muscle sealing it off. Make sense? Im not the worlds best communicator.



Not quite.  You pull the skin/subcutaneous tissue/muscle aside BEFORE you inject.  After you have injected your medication, you withdraw the needle and immediately release the skin and sub-q tissue.

You can look it up online, there are pics and even videos.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 6, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I'll have to read up on where exactly to pin the quad.



Imagine drawing a "t" on your quad splitting it equally into four quadrants.  The upper, outer quadrant is considered "safe", though I've pinned my middle head of the quad before.... doesn't feel great at all.



bmw said:


> Not quite.  You pull the skin/subcutaneous tissue/muscle aside BEFORE you inject.  After you have injected your medication, you withdraw the needle and immediately release the skin and sub-q tissue.
> 
> You can look it up online, there are pics and even videos.



I've never heard of that nor do I do it.  I just drop it in the area I want, aspirate, then go to town.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I always take about 45sec to inject. I feel that even that is too long. Just 1ml though. I couldn't hold the thing still for 3min.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Negative Houston thats why its called Z track. After you pull the skin over and then pin into the muscle the pin holds everything in place till ya pull it out then when everything moves back into place the "pin holes" dont line up and no gear leaks. I dont personally use the method cuz I rarely leak and when I do its a whatev thing to me. It just for those that cant stand to see any gear wasted.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 6, 2011)

bmw said:


> Not quite. You pull the skin/subcutaneous tissue/muscle aside BEFORE you inject. After you have injected your medication, you withdraw the needle and immediately release the skin and sub-q tissue.
> 
> You can look it up online, there are pics and even videos.


Ya I know bro LOOK at what I wrote. Thats exactly what I said in diff words. Why would I tell someone to inject before the pin was completely burried in muscle???


----------



## collins (Dec 20, 2011)

lol thats bad


----------



## bmw (Dec 20, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> Ya I know bro LOOK at what I wrote. Thats exactly what I said in diff words. Why would I tell someone to inject before the pin was completely burried in muscle???



way old thread got bumped and I never noticed your reply, but you're still wrong.  You go LOOK at what you wrote.  

You said, "make the initial insertion of the needle into the top layer of fat but  before you hit muscle you pull the area around the injection site over a  bit and finish inserting the pin into the muscle."  So according to you, you push the needle into the subQ layer, THEN you pull the skin/subQ layer over, then you complete the insertion of the needle into the muscle.  

Now go read again what I wrote.  Pull the skin and subQ layer aside before you even break the skin with the needle, not after (as you said).

See the difference?  Not exactly the same, it's exactly different.


----------



## bmw (Dec 20, 2011)

and yes, you do have to hold the skin/subQ layer over the entire time.  

Jesus fucking Christ, go look this shit up on a legit medical site, not a fucking steroid board where a bunch of laymen are gladly regurgitating incorrect info like they're all "gurus".


----------

